# Repair / seal a metal roof that leaks



## HerbFixRupper (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a sunroom built by a company 
called Bittnner that leaks. I am looking 
at sealing the roof and would like to 
know if anyone has suggestions on the 
product to use and the best way to get 
this accomplished. It looks like a metal 
roof with 5 seals along the top. The room 
is 20X15.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 5, 2011)

Herb, first off welcome to House Repair Talk. If you could provide us with a picture of the leaking area and where it attaches to the structure of your house it would sure help a lot.


----------



## chaluska (Jun 7, 2011)

the way the roof is leaking, is it something you could caulk? 

Pictures definitely would help


----------



## HerbFixRupper (Jun 9, 2011)

Here are a few pics - sorry it took so long - had a hard time resizing images.
I caulked a few of the seams on the roof a few days ago. Had a rainstorm last night and did not see anything come in. Will have to keep my eye on it.
The worst was during the winter - had an ice dam build up. That's when the water came in at its worst.

Herb 

View attachment roof against house.bmp





View attachment drops2.bmp


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2011)

Herb, what you have is a insulation board clad with metal top and bottom and joined together with an "H" channel. I have in the past screwed down a 1/2" wood fiberboard and then applied Certainteed, "Flintlastic" base sheet and modified bitumen cap sheet. The key will be to properly fabricate wall flashing along the wall. We've done several like this and after many years, no problems. 

What you are relying on is a caulk joint to make a water tight seal. The channel and the metal expand at different rates and will cause failure in the joints.


----------



## HerbFixRupper (Jun 13, 2011)

thank you all for the ideas - they will all help me is resolving this.


----------



## CharlieO (Jun 14, 2011)

We do a lot of metal insulated roofs in Fla, you need Peel & Seal PowerBond 250 it is designed to tape seams on insulated aluminum panels, there are other rmanufacturers, but it will solve you issue


----------



## deBare (Nov 12, 2012)

You recommended Peel & Seal PowerBond 250 but the installers of the insulated aluminum roof panels has put additional flashing and caulking over the exterior seams. The problem continues. 

How would Peel & Seal PowerBond 250 fix the problem? My roof has basically become unusable and the installers can't figure out how to fix it short of taking all the roof panels and window panes out to reinstall them. 

Your suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

